# Stephen Jackson



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I really like how Stephen Jackson has sort of become this teams de facto leader since they got him. He was absolutely terrific in the previous game versus the Rockets, scoring 43 points in 43 minutes on 15-22 from the field (10-11 on his FT's).

I don't know if it's healthy for a team to have Stephen Jackson as their number one guy, but I doubt you Bobcat fans have any complaints thus far. 

Do you guys see Stephen Jackson as a long term piece of this team?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to watch him on a real contender.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Long term no. However, the Bobcats need to get to the playoffs.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently that was the bobcats scoring record. I'm pretty sure richardson and Gerald have both had 40 point games, but apparently noone's dropped 43. It was nice that he did it efficiently. For a couple of game SJax was putting up those Nellyball numbers where you score 28 on 23 shots. When he's efficient we're a decent team

I've been thinking of whether or not GSW or someone else would like to give us another pretty good player for nothing. I can't think of anything we have to trade away, but we could really use a first rate big man or maybe a point guard.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diable said:


> I've been thinking of whether or not GSW or someone else would like to give us another pretty good player for nothing. I can't think of anything we have to trade away, but we could really use a first rate big man or maybe a point guard.


Indy would probably give TJ Ford for next to nothing, but I wouldn't necessarily call him a pretty good player anymore. Eddy Curry's another option since he's getting absolutely no burn in NY, and maybe McGrady as well, but I don't think Charlotte could match his salary. Sam Dalembert in Philly would be an easy find for a defensive big. Then, of course, you have the soon-to-be firesale that is the Washington Wizards.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good point Pacers Fan. I think Jamison would be a really good fit next to Chandler.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is Jamison going to look good sitting on the bench beside Chandler? Of course he doesn't hurt us nearly as much while he's on the bench injured or in foul trouble.


----------



## fallen xxi (Feb 19, 2008)

Stephen Jackson is more here to open up the offense more for Gerald Wallace. Gerald is definately the leader and our number one guy being one of the most talented all around players and let's not forget underrated players in the league. But yes, Stephen is very beneficial in Charlotte. Number one guy? No. Solid number 2 guy? Absolutely.

And also, just to clear up something. DID SOMEONE SAY THAT EDDY CURRY OR SAMMY DALEMBERT COULD COME AND START IN CHARLOTTE OVER NAZR? Short answer: no.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

fallen xxi said:


> And also, just to clear up something. DID SOMEONE SAY THAT EDDY CURRY OR SAMMY DALEMBERT COULD COME AND START IN CHARLOTTE OVER NAZR? Short answer: no.


Command + F (or if you're a PC user, ctrl + f) and search for the term "start" in my post. You'll find it conspicuously absent. It doesn't matter who will start where, but Curry or Dalembert would be cheap, solid options for an improving team looking to stay in the playoff race.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're not trading SJax for a fat guy or a tall thin guy. We're not the Men's Warehouse and we don't need guys who suck at basketball. What the Bobcats need are people in the Arena . So long as Jackson is helping them attract fans they're not going to trade him. There won't even be a team if they don't stop losing money. If things were to really go sour in the next couple of weeks they might trade him to a contender, but not for some bum. He's already proven that he's a valuable player. Just because we got him for nothing does not mean we're obligated to give him away for nothing. 

Of course he absolutely stunk today and we're just lucky we won in spite of him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diable said:


> We're not trading SJax for a fat guy or a tall thin guy.


That was never the suggestion. You asked if any other teams would like to give you established players for cheap, and I listed some. No where did any person in this thread suggest trading Jackson.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Trading Jackson this season is a terrible idea. 

Out of curiosity, since I don't follow the Bobcats as closely as some of you, do you think SJax being here is stunting the growth of Gerald Henderson at all?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Gerald Henderson sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Henderson was never going to get big minutes on a Larry Brown coached team. Even when Raja Bell was injured Henderson barely played.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

HKF said:


> Henderson was never going to get big minutes on a Larry Brown coached team. Even when Raja Bell was injured Henderson barely played.


I'm with you on the Larry Brown thing, but I still figured he'd be getting more than 8 and a half minutes a game.


----------

